
The NASA Art Program - prismatic
https://airandspace.si.edu/stories/editorial/support-predawn-nasa-art-program-and-james-dean
======
flippyhead
I found this the more interesting:
[https://airandspace.si.edu/collections/search/apollo?filter%...](https://airandspace.si.edu/collections/search/apollo?filter%5Bobject_type%5D=Works%20of%20art)

~~~
eatbitseveryday
From a random cursory sampling of art pieces, I could not find one which
allowed reproduction. I'd love to be able to print a poster-size reproduction
and hang it in my home.

~~~
peach
For personal use it should fall into the fair use category, so you should be
fine.

------
dpflan
This is interesting and made me want to find more NASA + arts.

I found this: "NASA Langley Student Art Contest"

> [https://artcontest.larc.nasa.gov/](https://artcontest.larc.nasa.gov/)

This Flickr collection:

>
> [https://www.flickr.com/photos/nasacommons/sets/7215763397791...](https://www.flickr.com/photos/nasacommons/sets/72157633977913266/with/8973492146/)

Of course this fictional space travel advertisements: "Exoplanet Exploration:
Planets Beyond our Solar System"

> [https://exoplanets.nasa.gov/alien-worlds/exoplanet-travel-
> bu...](https://exoplanets.nasa.gov/alien-worlds/exoplanet-travel-bureau/)

~~~
mturmon
JPL has a studio that has produced a few art+science pieces, including the
exoplanet travel posters.

Its website is:
[https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/thestudio/](https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/thestudio/).
They've made a few pieces that are around the JPL campus, and some which have
traveled. Some are described in this article:
[https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/aug/07/nasa-
secret-...](https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/aug/07/nasa-secret-art-
studio-rocket-science-jet-propulsion-laboratory)

The POC is Dan Goods, who is a graduate of Art Center College of Design. The
Deep Space Network sculpture described in the article is on his vimeo:
[https://vimeo.com/93420747](https://vimeo.com/93420747)

------
dusted
Some of those are lovely! I never knew! I can't be hit by a wave of nostalgia,
for I was not born for 20 years, but it seems like in the 60s, more attention
was paid to culture and art. I don't think art would be considered as part of
any modern scientific project.. then again, I don't know. That max-q work hit
me in just the right spot, I'd love that on my wall (and a wall worthy of it).

------
asni
While there is certainly value in this, I get the impression nowadays that
NASA is doing everything but making meaningful progress in human space flight.

